# Ducato cup holders



## Trotter (Apr 14, 2018)

I don't suppose for a minute I'm the first to ask this. But what do you do to hold a travel mug in a Ducato cab? The only obvious place is the ash tray thingie. None of my travel mugs fit in there securely. Coffee is to important to waste, and it leaves a mess. Please help this aged coffee addict.
Dadad


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Apr 14, 2018)

*Importance of coffee....*

We installed/ fitted these aftermarket cup holders. One set R/Hand drive vehicle is screwed to side panel beside drivers seat  and an additional removable one secured to the top of the dash panel, which on our model of Hymer is a marine plyboard carpeted. Reasonably secure and accessible at all necessary times, also handy for the occasional glass or tumbler in the evenings. They may not be everyones cup of tea but then we were talking coffee needs.
Slainte, Growlie69


----------



## blights (Apr 14, 2018)

Dadad said:


> I don't suppose for a minute I'm the first to ask this. But what do you do to hold a travel mug in a Ducato cab? The only obvious place is the ash tray thingie. None of my travel mugs fit in there securely. Coffee is to important to waste, and it leaves a mess. Please help this aged coffee addict.
> Dadad


I purchased the one that fits in the centre drop down glove box it has a tray and 2 holders I have taken a picture of it for you to see I got it from the same guy who makes the mirror guards the place and name is gone from my memory at the moment but i will remember and update when I do . Scrap that I just remembered it is Mirror Guard they are a bit pricey but fit nice and will last the time you have the bus easily.


----------



## alcam (Apr 14, 2018)

blights said:


> I purchased the one that fits in the centre drop down glove box it has a tray and 2 holders I have taken a picture of it for you to see I got it from the same guy who makes the mirror guards the place and name is gone from my memory at the moment but i will remember and update when I do . Scrap that I just remembered it is Mirror Guard they are a bit pricey but fit nice and will last the time you have the bus easily.



Don't think that will keep a wine glass in place


----------



## r4dent (Apr 14, 2018)

alcam said:


> Don't think that will keep a wine glass in place



If you must drink wine whilst driving,  drink it from a coffee mug, less likely to get pulled.

On second thoughts, you would get pulled anyway so please ignore this advice.


----------



## blights (Apr 14, 2018)

alcam said:


> Don't think that will keep a wine glass in place



Glass not needed it holds a bottle perfectly


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 14, 2018)

On my 2017 Ducato there are two cup holders down low in the center of the dashboard, the insulated mugs fit perfectly in them. Also use them to keep the walkie talkie radios in if not using for coffee. Not a good idea really to drink anything whilst driving.


----------



## Macadoo (Apr 15, 2018)

blights said:


> I purchased the one that fits in the centre drop down glove box it has a tray and 2 holders I have taken a picture of it for you to see I got it from the same guy who makes the mirror guards the place and name is gone from my memory at the moment but i will remember and update when I do . Scrap that I just remembered it is Mirror Guard they are a bit pricey but fit nice and will last the time you have the bus easily.



Excellent -- Been looking for something like this for a while now. The one that replaces the glovebox just seems too low.   Thanks for sharing.

Ian


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 15, 2018)

Kontiki said:


> On my 2017 Ducato there are two cup holders down low in the center of the dashboard, the insulated mugs fit perfectly in them. Also use them to keep the walkie talkie radios in if not using for coffee. Not a good idea really to drink anything whilst driving.



06 not 17.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 15, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> The downside with the factory fitted cup holders is that you lose the lockable glove box. The best option is to make your own.
> It's easier than you think, 2 pieces of 3x2 wood 5" long and a 1/2" ply wood board on top just sits nicely inside the open glove box. Round all the edges, Drill 2 big holes in it and cover with sticky back felt. Looks like Peugeot made it



The way to go, nice one Fletch6


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 15, 2018)

That's great, does that mean the only fixings are from the ply to the 3x2's. So when the unit when sitting in the glove box it is a free/ interference fit ?


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Fletch6 (Apr 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 15, 2018)

Fletch6 said:


> The plywood was 345 x 230mm and the hole saw was 70mm



No hole saw, so the holes are going to be 70mm ish!

Up date. Job done. Waiting for felt to complete. Thank you.


----------

